# Back in the day........



## dragonbat13 (Oct 17, 2012)

Boy has the Car Audio scene changed,

I joined this forum a few years ago, and stopped because I am a scatterbrain and my interest went in a different direction. 

I would like to hear some old cats stories. 

Here are a few of mine. 

My first rig was a first generation punch 150 stereo on two M&M Godfather 10's. It was budget and all I could afford. Thing was it was very impressive. I got lucky on the enclosure (sealed) and people ENJOYED hearing the bass while riding in my car. 

I also made a killer smoke bomb from using speaker wire as a ground. I learned the hard way. There was no internet, and I havent bought enough magazines at the time to get to a power supply article. 

Some of the installs I heard back then that were impressive to me, 

four kicker competition 18's putting a Hifonics Colossus at two ohms, circa 1995-96. In a suzuki sidekick. 

four kicker 15s pulling the living **** out of a Hifonics Olympus. IDK how the install was wired. But it was cool. 

Some old S10 at a shop with 8 15's on a small Earthquake amp. Unbelievable output from an amp with such small footprint. 

Before that suzuki had the 18's. The guy had two rockford 15's being driven by a Maxx amp "Maxx 150". 

I got tired of looking at a PPI amp I had (same as an a600, but it was a pro moss). So I installed it on a pair of 6.5 inch sony coaxials! And turned all the way down in sounded very good. This was when I learned just how important dynamics were. 

I installed some kicker midbass speakers in a toyota pickup, along with some 3 inch mids and some tweets. All hooked up to an autotek amp. This rig sound great, everybody enjoyed it, and it left the "extended cab" open for one person to ride back there in a pinch, or haul junk around. I then installed two twelves (MA Audio junk) each bridged to a thousand watts of autotek street machines. Sounded horrible. Ruined the fun factor. Nobody could ride, the bass was crappy, and the twelves would rattle the cigarette packs out of the overhead rack at the local gas station. Several people told me to take the twelves out because they would rather just listen to the four midbass speakers. 

So this is what got me where I am at today. Got a MTX 1500.1, a polk refrence 10 inch speaker in a small sealed box, and a 1998 4wd durango that I am gonna use to get me back into the scene. 

I just posted this to ramble, im bored. Also would like to hear some other folks' stories from way back when. 

Thanks for letting me annoy you!


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

early 90's, I had 2 Cerwin Vega 12s running off LA Sound Malibu 100. That was my first endeavor. Rattled the hell out of the old Chrysler Cordoba (great big boat of a car) trunk.
My next car, I eventually evolved into some 6.5 inch Alpine components with 3 JL 10w6s in the hatchback, run off a Punch 40 and Punch 100.


----------



## charles.beener (Mar 31, 2016)

Ah....back in the day.





6 Sounstream 15's in a chambered box


8" Soundstream Reference subs up front


6.5" Soundstream SPL component set up front


Soundstream coaxials for rear fill


Pioneer PR1 HU


2-Soundstream 10.2's


Soundstream 4 Channel


2 alternators


3 batteries


2 caps





All in a Ford Probe GT. I will have to dig up pics...


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

You didn't go far enough back! My first experience was my mom letting me take the home stereo cabinet from my bedroom and put it in here trunk. I was maybe 11or 12. She was always a good sport to my hobby. The sub was some no name 8" with box that had a multi chambered and and continuous port design. It was given to me by one of my mom's AA buddies. He told me it would impress my friends. It probably got more compliments than any setup I ever had in a car. It was extremely loud with very little power. Rattle pictures off walls throughout house kinda loud. That's why I wanted in the car.I remember putting in the car and it was quiet. And I was disappointed. So I start messing with wires. Once I reversed the polarity it got louder. I didn't know why, but I was happy. Mind you it was running this off an AC Delco deck in a early 90's Chevy Lumina. Obviously it wasn't as loud as it was off my home receiver in my room but I was getting somewhere. I didn't even know about amps then. I knew about all the electronics I took apart, repaired, and tested. Most the time I didn't know what a part was but I could make it work! That confidence is what allowed me to convince my mom to let me upgrade the HU so I could get more power to the speaker I put in. Yeah, I know. I was 12. But it ignited a passion that hasn't left. 

The first system I put in one of my cars (street legal, owned cars when i was 14 and only drove on back roads and fields with all in one boxes on the back seat) was two Polk 12's with a Jenson amp. Don't remember models but the subs were all black with the logo on the cap and it was a light green amp. I built the box and did the install. Never looked back.


----------



## charles.beener (Mar 31, 2016)

Yeah, I could go back further but that was the fondest "back in the day" system. Hooking up the eq/amp underdash combo that hissed more than it should wasn't "pleasant".


----------

